# Out of these, who is your favorite?



## BerryPop (Jun 15, 2014)

So I'm wondering what you guys think of my dreamies
Idk why XD


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 16, 2014)

Joey because he's the cutest and wears a diaper. Biskit would be a close second because he is cute too and has no pupils. Which is cool.

I like your dreamies because they don't seem to include much of the really popular villagers which is a nice refreshing change of pace.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jun 16, 2014)

Joey lol I made a thread about it (with reasons why he's my favorite, but since I'm to lazy to type I'll put a link) 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?190319-What-do-you-think-of-Joey-(the-duck)


----------



## MayorSaki (Jun 16, 2014)

Chevre!! She's my fave normal and totally adorable c:


----------



## Geoni (Jun 16, 2014)

Chevre because she's cute and I had her for a long time in my first gamecube village.


----------



## bluegoat14 (Jun 16, 2014)

Chevre, but I also really like Walker


----------



## pokecrysis (Jun 16, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> Joey because he's the cutest and wears a diaper.


I found this strange when I was playing the game and decided to do some research into the matter using my degree in psychology to analyse why Joey feels the need to wear a diaper and have decided that they most likely are not capable of freely controlling their bladder. They also may have some kind of need to feel young or revert back to the comfort of being a child, they also may feel that if they stop wearing the diaper people may judge them and they clearly need attention and most of all love which is why I fell in love with their character to begin with. If we look at the events of World War I and compare them to the timeline of Joey's life we see some strange similarities which may be an attempt by the developer to make the entire community feel at ease with world war I and forgive. I also think that joey is super kawaii lol


----------



## BerryPop (Jun 16, 2014)

Aww poor portia
She's like, the only snooty villager i can stand

- - - Post Merge - - -



LoveMcQueen said:


> Joey because he's the cutest and wears a diaper. Biskit would be a close second because he is cute too and has no pupils. Which is cool.
> 
> I like your dreamies because they don't seem to include much of the really popular villagers which is a nice refreshing change of pace.


I picked my dreamies based on who i thought was awesome
Plus, me and bluebear are B day Buddies

- - - Post Merge - - -

(looks at results again)
Man, you guys really like ducks.


----------



## Luna_Solara (Jun 16, 2014)

Biskit's my fave of the bunch


----------



## Rodeo (Jun 16, 2014)

Mira or Ruby.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Jun 16, 2014)

I picked Biskit! He's so cute dawg x3


----------



## LindseyKate04 (Jun 16, 2014)

I have to go with Goldie because I've had her in previous games and she is such a sweetheart <3


----------



## (ciel) (Jun 17, 2014)

Walker, definitely <3 I remember seeing him in my Wild World guide book and thinking that I really wanted him to move into my town, but he never did. And then, when I got City Fold and started up the game, there he was! I never let him move. There are other villagers I want in my New Leaf town, but walker is my one true dreamie.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 18, 2014)

my Vote goes To Molly <3 uwu


----------



## LyraVale (Jun 18, 2014)

There's something really cute about Ruby. I haven't ever really hung out with Molly, so IDK why everyone loves her. She's cute enough, but not very special looking to me. I tend to fall for personality more than looks. There are a few villagers who I don't like cuz they're ugly (like the eagles, lions, koalas, chickens and cows), but mostly I think the rest all look cute. The thing that matters to me is if I bond with them or not, as the same personality type seems different on different villagers. Anyway, I'm sure you love your dreamies, so that's just my 2 cents. XD


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 19, 2014)

biskit, his new to me because i needed a lazy and i love him


----------



## krielle (Jun 19, 2014)

I've voted Molly, but Joey is adorable as well. They would look pretty cute together tbh. I agree with others when they say that Goldie is sweet - I think I had her in my old WW time.
I'm not really fond of the rest so I haven't formulated a feeling yet.

Ducks are cute.


----------



## ethre (Jun 19, 2014)

BLUEBEAR.

My number 1 ultimate dreamie EVER because she's my second stuffed animal I ever bought (and she's 7 now  ). I wuv her so much in the game; it's like I'm talking to my little cutie bear. :3


----------



## BerryPop (Jun 19, 2014)

I acctually JUST got bluebear today, i want to have a big b day party with her on our b day (the 24th)


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 19, 2014)

Inaba of the moon, followed by Sailor Venus

Goldie gets an honorable mention


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 20, 2014)

I actually misclicked and chose Goldie when I meant to choose Portia. >_<

Really suprised to see she doesnt have any votes, she was a pretty nice character in my village and I considered her for a dreamie spot for a while.


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 20, 2014)

Mira is a legend! She's so awesome with her little Sailor Venus personality/looks and all. Ruby is also very cute, and I think some posted a picture of her in a Link costume in the IRC. =P


----------



## mayordan (Jun 20, 2014)

chevre is perf 
my second choice was goldie

everyone else i strongly dislike​


----------



## amyvity (Jun 20, 2014)

Biskit is my favourite of your dreamies! He is just the cutest little puppy dog


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 20, 2014)

Portia.


----------



## Smith (Jun 20, 2014)

Joey's freaking inside pool if I remember correctly was pretty classy so I'm gonna have to go with him.


----------



## BerryPop (Jun 20, 2014)

Joey's pool has a duck in it that looks like him XD


----------



## wintersoldier (Jun 20, 2014)

i voted for goldie, since she's so cute. ;; she was in my very first acnl town and i loved her a lot.


----------



## woopslap (Jun 24, 2014)

i have mira in my town and she is PRECIOUS i love her so much..... i love all of my rabbit villagers tbh. i have francine, o'hare, and mira. actually before i saw mira's name i was going to pick ruby. something about rabbit villagers, i guess, although i prefer cats, i think i've only had one cat villager ever: punchy in my first town on the gamecube.


----------



## D-Anii (Jun 25, 2014)

I had walker in my first ever NL village, but I quit for like.. a week or so, most of my dreamies moved out, and my town was just a mess. So, I decided just to restart, and I kept trying to get a town with Walker, but after.. 10 tries.. I just gave up.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 25, 2014)

Walker & Goldie.


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 25, 2014)

I love Bluebear, she's an adorable cub.


----------



## Mayor Sami (Jun 25, 2014)

I love Chevre! I think she's cute.


----------



## Krea (Jun 25, 2014)

Ruby!


----------



## Gracelia (Jun 25, 2014)

i think molly is the cutest (though all of them are too!!!)


----------



## Delphine (Jun 26, 2014)

Ruby, by far. But Molly and Portia are awesome.


----------



## Saylor (Jun 26, 2014)

I voted Mira, but I like all the choices!


----------



## Alice (Jun 27, 2014)

Probably Mira and Molly. Molly's cute and I have a history with Mira.


----------



## magmortar (Jun 27, 2014)

Voted for my favorite pop star, Ruby <3
But I also have much love for Biskit (who is in my NL town along with Ruby), Portia, and Goldie (who are both my favs from my WW town)


----------



## goey0614 (Jun 28, 2014)

Mira is the best bunny :3


----------



## Feloreena (Jun 28, 2014)

I picked Chevre as she is one of my dreamies too.


----------



## Hound00med (Jun 28, 2014)

Definitely Joey! My favourite villager for just under 8 years, before Eugene overtook him


----------



## BerryPop (Jun 28, 2014)

Wow, this go popular!
You guys seem to love bunnies and ducks


----------

